# Who has been pruning?



## grapeman (Feb 25, 2017)

I had to give in to temptation today and go out and do some pruning. I had planned on going to the World Snowshoeing Championship in Saranac Lake, NY. I got the permit to serve wine by the glass and sample and sell by the bottle. Unfortunately the weather has been crazy and the snow melted. They had to truck in 240 tandem loads of snow and get volunteers to spread it at the new venue up on one of the hills above town. Because of this they cancelled the Beer/Wine and Cider part of it so I stayed home. It warmed up to about 65 and it just started to downpour about 3:45 so I went out and began pruning. The snow was gone from vineyard 3 but still a foot or so at the home vineyard in the pine trees so I pruned in Marquette in Vineyard 3. A friend helped me prune until it poured so I have begun pruning.

What about others?


----------



## Amanda660 (Feb 25, 2017)

I did my pruning last weekend. Going to find out if grape plants are easy to propagate from cuttings - figure I'm not out anything.


----------



## dwhill40 (Feb 25, 2017)

Year five with my vinifera experiment in North Alabama. I brutalized them last weekend. I've learned to cut those vines like I mean it, much to the chagrin of my eighty year old father that just can't understand cutting off all that nice growth. The buds are starting to get fat. The vines were squirting sap. Early blooming trees are flowering and the grass is growing. Spring temps are about a month early. Who knows how this will turn out? Forecast is for 22 tonight. Mid-april is usually safe to plant annuals. Might get some frosted buds this year.


----------



## Johny99 (Feb 26, 2017)

Amanda660 said:


> I did my pruning last weekend. Going to find out if grape plants are easy to propagate from cuttings - figure I'm not out anything.



I haven't pruned yet, too much of a lightweight to do it in a foot of snow. 

Grapes are really easy to propagate from cuttings, that is the standard method. I start with a pencil sized piece with about 6-8 buds. I simply poke them into sand so two buds are covered and keep them damp. I use one of those plastic concrete making tubs from Lowe's. Keep the sand damp and they just grow. I used root starter once and I suppose it helped, but not enough to make it worth it. I have heated floors in the basement and that warms the sand gently. I've heard of folks using a heating pad as well. I understand that root growth is started by soil temperature. Really seems to work for me. If I start in February in the house, I usually have to prune once before I plant in May-June.


----------



## BOB21801 (Feb 26, 2017)

Amanda660 said:


> I did my pruning last weekend. Going to find out if grape plants are easy to propagate from cuttings - figure I'm not out anything.


 
I've done lot of propagation. Grape vines are pretty easy, though I've not a lot of them - I enjoy berries and other perennial edibles more. 

Use grape vines cuttings with 3 nodes, usually about a foot long, and about the diameter of a pencil. cut the top end on an angle, so it's easy to see which end goes in the soil - this is important. Cut about 1/2" from the top node, and just below the bottom node. When you're ready to put them in the soil, scrape the bark a bit on the bottom, down to the green part, dip them in a rooting compound and plant them in a sandy soil, in the shade. So you'll have one node in the soil, and 2 above ground. Don't let them dry out. 

I still need to prune my grape vines, and many berry bushes/vines. I've done some fruit trees, but still have several more to do. Happily, I'm only working Monday this week, so I'll have several days to get some home projects done. Always more plans than available time.

Bob


----------



## BOB21801 (Feb 26, 2017)

Johny99 said:


> I haven't pruned yet, too much of a lightweight to do it in a foot of snow.
> 
> Grapes are really easy to propagate from cuttings, that is the standard method. I start with a pencil sized piece with about 6-8 buds. I simply poke them into sand so two buds are covered and keep them damp. I use one of those plastic concrete making tubs from Lowe's. Keep the sand damp and they just grow. I used root starter once and I suppose it helped, but not enough to make it worth it. I have heated floors in the basement and that warms the sand gently. I've heard of folks using a heating pad as well. I understand that root growth is started by soil temperature. Really seems to work for me. If I start in February in the house, I usually have to prune once before I plant in May-June.


 
Just realized you replied to Amanda too. I think we're pretty much on the same page! 

Bob


----------



## Sage (Feb 26, 2017)

Finished the orchard yesterday and just got started on the grapes. Did about 30 plants. Woke up to 4" of fresh snow..... I'll wait another week or so to finish.


----------



## shrewsbury (Feb 26, 2017)

all have been pruned.
only had one loss, though some others did not look great so I cut them all the way back.
now waiting to start my spray programs


----------



## havlikn (Feb 26, 2017)

Getting it in between the cold windy days here in Wisconsin.


----------



## mgmarty (Feb 27, 2017)

Winter came back here in Utah. It's been snowing all week, and highs are in the mid thirties. It going to be another month for me to start pruning.


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm (Feb 27, 2017)

I was able to get all of the rough pruning done last weekend. Had to take advantage of the weather and got to work in a short sleeve shirt. As much as I liked the beautiful weather we had, I think it's best that we got this snow. I think it was May 7th last year when we had the last frost. I know a lot of farmers were a little concerned about their alfalfa not having any cover knowing that there are plenty of cold days ahead yet.


----------



## Sweetiepie (Feb 27, 2017)

This is still what my garden looks like and my grapes are next to the garage. The red shed is my gardening shed and the fence posts are about 6 ft high. So I got a while yet before I can prune. But talking about it sure makes me wish spring was a little closer.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 27, 2017)

It looked a lot like that here a week ago. We had gotten about 16 inches of snow during that week with a lot of blowing and drifting. Then it got very warm- up into the 70's on Saturday with 40-50 mph winds by late afternoon and more snow before dark. Today was very windy and around 35 so I didn't prune a lot.


----------



## garymc (Feb 27, 2017)

I started pruning muscadines here in southeast Missouri today. They won't be leafing out for a while since we might have more cold weather and possible frost in the next 2 or three weeks. It has been a very mild winter so far. 

I cut some elderberry limbs 3 weeks ago. I make a slice in the ground by sticking a shovel in straight up and down and then I shove the elderberry stems into the ground 8 inches or so with 2 or 3 buds sticking out. Those have started to leaf out. I did the same with some aronias today. I don't know if aronia will propagate that way, but I figured it's worth a try.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Feb 28, 2017)

Mid fifties here today so I was able to prune my "vineyard" (OK my 5 backyard vines) 
Larry


----------



## CTDrew (Feb 28, 2017)

Got a start on pruning some of mine today here in CT. We've been going back and forth between the warm days in the 60s and the colder days in the 30s and 40s, the latter of which is more normal. Hopefully it will even out soon.


----------



## CowboyRam (Feb 28, 2017)

We still have snow on the ground here in Riverton Wyoming


----------



## garymc (Feb 28, 2017)

I pruned one vine yesterday and spent the day today working on my gas engine hedge trimmer. It's a Poulan. Be forewarned. Don't settle for anything less than a Stihl.


----------



## Hokapsig (Mar 1, 2017)

Doug and I started on a vineyard that hasn't been trimmed in 7 years. We were able to whack a bunch of canes, but no where near what a good pruning would be. We did 3 rows of about 125 to 150 yards long. There was a survey mark in the vineyard, so we didn't want to trim more as there may be no vineyard by the time fall comes. It was fun but strenuous. I'm still picking the blistered dead skin from my hands and I can finally feel my forearms.....


----------



## dwhill40 (Mar 2, 2017)

Pruning can affect your love life.


----------



## treesaver (Mar 6, 2017)

dwhill40 said:


> Pruning can affect your love life.



Is that what causes that.....here I thought it was age! I got all my concord pruned the other day, actually two days, as the second day the wind was blowing so hard, you had to look twice before you squeezed the pruners. Got all my norton and frontenac to go yet, plus get trellis on some that I expanded last year. No rest for the wicked!


----------



## srcorndog (Mar 11, 2017)

*Prunning in west georgia*

Started last weekend working to day and tomorrow. I always spray right after I prune as the vines are dripping.


----------



## garymc (Mar 11, 2017)

What do you spray for?


----------



## mgmarty (Mar 11, 2017)

Pruned my vines today. My hands are even sore! Very nice here in Utah now. The Bacos were even running sap!!


----------



## srcorndog (Mar 12, 2017)

*What do I spray*



garymc said:


> What do you spray for?



To prevent any disease from entering the cut before the sap heals over. It is warm up to high 60's here in Georgia!
Phomopsis because I already have buds swelling and on some of my Chambourcin I already have buds breaking hoping a cold spell will slow down this quick growth.
I spray sulfur during dormant season.


----------



## BlueStimulator (Mar 13, 2017)

I pruned this weekend here in the Yakima Valley and left 5-8 spurs on each side of the cordon arm. The grapes are planted 6 feet or so apart. With 3 to 4 nodes on each spur. 20 vines are in their 4th leafing this year and am waiting to see how the 6 new vines did in their first winter. I think I left to many spurs on each arm of the cordon. The 3-4 nodes was on purpose so if the top two get a late frost kill the bottom 1-2 can bud a week or two later depending on the weather I may cut the spurs back to two nodes in a month or so. We can get a lot of late frosts. Our irrigation gets turned on the first week of April


----------



## srcorndog (Mar 14, 2017)

*Pruning*

Wait as long as possible with the cold nights below freezing. Have you cut any buds open to see if they are alive? Have you had any bud swell or buds breaking?


----------



## Sage (Mar 15, 2017)

Finished yesterday, cleaned up and burned the pruning's today. Cleaned up the orchard pruning's also. 

Next job is cleaning around the vines and trees and spraying. Hopefully the weather will clear and I can do that tomorrow. This has been a very cold and now wet year. Pouring rain right now but supposed to clear tonight, and be nice for a couple days.


----------



## srcorndog (Mar 17, 2017)

*What do you spray around your vines*

Just curious what chemicals are you spraying?


----------



## Sage (Mar 18, 2017)

Roundup around base of vines for early weed control, Then Casoron granules for the season.


----------



## BlueStimulator (Mar 19, 2017)

srcorndog said:


> Wait as long as possible with the cold nights below freezing. Have you cut any buds open to see if they are alive? Have you had any bud swell or buds breaking?



Very small bud swell I haven't cut open any buds yet. We still have been freezing or close to it at night but the last two days have been in the sixties


----------



## Johny99 (Mar 19, 2017)

50 today and the snow is gone so I got started pruning. Four rows done . Buds are still nice and tight which is good cause still below freezing at night.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 20, 2017)

I am envious John. I still have two feet of snow and drifts much deeper. I wish I could get out in it but that just makes it too hard for this old battered body of mine. It is getting close to 40 today so that will settle it a bit more.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 20, 2017)

Have not pruned as of yet but we have had temps 17-20 degrees ABOVE normal for the last week or so. Highs around 75 and lows around freezing or just above. I try and hold off as long as I can as we can have late Spring freezing temps up until mid May. Looks like after Wednesday we will drift back more towards more normal but still a little above normal. Have not had to may artic fronts this Winter, moistly warm pacific fronts with a nice amount of moisture thank goodness. I watered the vines yesterday and inspected them. Still closed up tight (for now).......


----------



## NorCal (Mar 20, 2017)

I took on a small vineyard of 16 vines or so. Really a mess. It had bud break and I did my first mini suckering yesterday.


----------



## Johnd (Mar 20, 2017)

Meanwhile, in the deep South, the azaleas are finished blooming, the production of pollen by the oak and pine trees is over, and all but the most stubborn of trees are completely leafed out. Highs in the 70's, lows in the 50's and 60's, April and May will be tolerable from a temperature standpoint. June, July and August are only a stones throw away, and sheer hell with temps and humidity both in the upper 90's............. I HATE SUMMER


----------



## grapeman (Mar 20, 2017)

NorCal said:


> I took on a small vineyard of 16 vines or so. Really a mess. It had bud break and I did my first mini suckering yesterday.


 
Nice gnarly vines there. I love that look. What variety are they?


----------



## NorCal (Mar 20, 2017)

grapeman said:


> Nice gnarly vines there. I love that look. What variety are they?



My wife is fostering a horse at this little ranch. I noticed the vines and just couldn't help myself. There are guide wires are up, but there is little evidence to show the vines were ever properly pruned. 

The grapes were in before the current owner purchased the property and does not know the variety. It will be interesting to see what comes from this and without a fence or netting I am not getting my hopes up that we will have usable fruit.


----------



## Johny99 (Mar 20, 2017)

grapeman said:


> I am envious John. I still have two feet of snow and drifts much deeper. I wish I could get out in it but that just makes it too hard for this old battered body of mine. It is getting close to 40 today so that will settle it a bit more.



I understand, I usually prune, at least a first pass, in February. I just couldn't face the snow. We are supposed to get an inch tonight but since I have a 3 day weekend hopefully I'll get it all done. I do have wine to rack afterall


----------



## bumblebeetuna (Mar 22, 2017)

@grapeman I planted an acre of Marquette last year and am planning on pruning them back to 3-4 buds this year. I read in one of your posts about "heading" the vine to allow laterals to grow onto the top wire to create cordons. I just wanted to verify that this is done later in the same growing season


----------



## grapeman (Mar 22, 2017)

Yes if the vine grows well this year and makes it to the top wire by some time in early to mid July pinch the tip off near the wire and that will force some lateral shoots to grow which then later can be used to lay down the cordons. Don't rush into laying them down because they could break. After they get a couple feet long gently bring them down to the wire and loosely fasten. That will get them growing along the wire. If the vine doesn't make it to the wire by then just let it continue to grow and make your cut next spring to do the same thing.


----------



## bumblebeetuna (Mar 22, 2017)

Perfect, thanks


----------



## padolin (Mar 23, 2017)

I finished up my pruning today. (90 or so vines) After pruning i sprayed with serenade. Ive got high hopes this year!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 23, 2017)

Here's hoping the Serenade does its job for you. I used it once on tomatoes and lost them all to blight! At least that year I only had a hundred or so plants in the home garden.


----------



## treesaver (Mar 23, 2017)

I finished my pruning about a week ago. For all the years I've been doing this, i've settled on using baling twine to tie my vines to trellis, and while it works, there has to be a better way! I would like to hear some suggestions as to what everyone else uses, and is happy with. The poly twine is like working with spring wire! Thanks for any help!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 24, 2017)

I have always used the stretchy tie tape. Last for years.









treesaver said:


> I finished my pruning about a week ago. For all the years I've been doing this, i've settled on using baling twine to tie my vines to trellis, and while it works, there has to be a better way! I would like to hear some suggestions as to what everyone else uses, and is happy with. The poly twine is like working with spring wire! Thanks for any help!


----------



## Johny99 (Mar 24, 2017)

I use the same as Mike. My vineyard shop sells in in cases of ten rolls. I also purchased a tapener. Love it. I hand tie the bigger shoots and cordons but the tapener is great for quickly tyeing shoots to the upper wires.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 24, 2017)

The tapener works alright for temporary fastening but won't hold any load to speak of. Tying with it is better for that or I use rubber ties which are quick, stretchy and not too expensive in small amounts. I use the ones that are called trunk-fix because they hold up about 3 years before breaking down.
https://www.midwestvineyardsupply.com/ProductList.asp?categoryid=3&subcatid=103&cat=Ghent+Tree%2DFix+and+related+products&Type=False

Tree-Fix #G250 - 5 Kg bags = 11lbs. -- 2,640 App. count - 2.5''= 6 cmQuantity: 

*Price: $135.00* Tree-Fix #G250 - 1 Kg bags = 2.2lbs. -- 528 App. count - 2.5" = 6cmQuantity: 

*Price: $34.00* Trunk-Fix- GTF275 5Kg = 11lbs --2,200 App. count = 2.75'' = 7.0cmQuantity: 

*Price: $135.00* Trunk-Fix- GTF275 1Kg = 2.2lbs --440 App. count = 2.75" = 7.0cmQuantity: 

*Price: $34.00* 
or this one for shorter term and a bit smaller
https://www.orchardvalleysupply.com/collections/plant-training/products/cane-fix-12-band


----------



## Larryh86GT (Mar 25, 2017)

I've been using nylon cable ties that are cheap and easy to use.


----------



## Sweetiepie (Mar 25, 2017)

I only have two vines, but I didn't know what to use to tie with that would stay either and that is what I used was zip ties. Borrowed them my husband, he has lots of different colors and I use a different color for every year, so I know how growth is going. 

I truly appreciate you posting pictures of how you guys prune. Because my vines did not come all nice looking (like how they show in a book) with just one main branch but like three so I have never had the heart to cut them down to one. They had monstrous growth last year and are now over half way up my garage. So when the 6 ft snow bank uncovers them, I have lots of work to do.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 25, 2017)

Good luck with them. 6 foot snow bank huh? We still have some of them also. Got another 3 inches of sticky snow yesterday and overnight. The vines looked like a winter wonderland but I didn't want to try to get out to them with snow over my knees everywhere.


----------



## treesaver (Mar 25, 2017)

Thank you for the suggestions fellas. Like I said, I'd beeen using. the twine since I started, and found that by going around the shoot and wire three or four times, it created a larger area contacting the vine, and supported the vine nicely. It was just so hard to work with. I like the tape idea, and the links you posted Grapeman, are a big help! Thanks again.


----------

